# Father Time  borrowed my ride!



## whopperchopper (Jan 4, 2020)

Just glad he returned it after his New Year's Eve duties!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Wild!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 5, 2020)

I really like that chainguard!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 5, 2020)

had a single speed boys bike with that fork and chainguard when I was a kid.  it was lime green.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 5, 2020)

That Dali clock is very Psychedelic!  It is a Way Back Machine.  Mind Bending!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2020)

Far out, Man!   



49autocycledeluxe said:


> had a single speed boys bike with that fork and chainguard when I was a kid.  it was lime green.






Did it look like this?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Far out, Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mine was a metalic green, like those VW's from the 70's. it had a green and black seat and a sissy bar with a matching pad. this was like 1971.   I am almost certain it had a Schwinn Stingray style frame. closest to it I have ever seen was a girls bike with the same parts


----------

